# Fin contrat Net ou Brut Pajemploi et Pôle Emploi



## amandinezoe (27 Août 2022)

Bonsoir tout le monde,

Je patauge les filles, je mélange tous j'ai passé 2h sur votre forum pour trouver les bonnes réponses, là je me lance et veuillez de m'excuser d'avoir posé les questions un samedi soir, je vous remercie d'avance et bonne soirée.
Pour la déclaration Pajemploi : *ICCP *Indemnité de congés payés, en brut ou en Net
Dans a case salaire net : inscrire que : Salaire normal sans les *ICCP*
Le salaire net mensuel sans *ICCP *
*Ind rupture net ou Brut : *déclaration sur pajemploi idem que sur fiche excel BS si je ne déclare pas les ICCP de 292,30€Brut dans la case demandée. Je ne sais pas ce que c'est* les indemnités de préavis *(1 mois je l'ai effectué jusqu'à jeudi 1er)

fin contrat Jeudi 1er 09/ on pourra convertir chaque montant trouvé en heures et en jours à rajouter à mensualisés ?
=================================
*Sur Attestation pole emploi ICCP Brut ou en Net idem pour les Ind de rupture ? *
On plus ma collègue est presque que moi son cas de figure sur l'attestaion de Pôle Emploi pas "d'observation variation de son salaire "  je vous remercie pour elle.


----------



## Lijana (27 Août 2022)

> Pour la déclaration Pajemploi : *ICCP *Indemnité de congés payés, en brut ou en Net


ICCP EN NET dans la casse concerné.


> Dans a case salaire net : inscrire que : Salaire normal sans les *ICCP*


oui, le salaire normal NET du mois sans les ICCP car il y a une case spéciale pour les ICCP


> *Ind rupture net ou Brut :*


Le montant trouvé en brut


----------



## Lijana (27 Août 2022)

> *Sur Attestation pole emploi ICCP Brut ou en Net idem pour les Ind de rupture ?*


sur pole emploi tous les salaires sont à déclarer en brut et compris les ICCP. 
et les ind de rupture en brut.


----------



## Lijana (27 Août 2022)

vous ne mettez rien sur la casse ind de préavis. vous l'avez effectué et il vous à était payé avec le salaire.


----------



## amandinezoe (28 Août 2022)

[B]Lijana[/B]* merci pour votre rapidité, je dois vérifier tous les docs avant jeudi. *​*Bon dimanche à toutes et à tous!!!*


----------

